# turkey hunting help



## Bailie (May 10, 2014)

Hello I am new here and looking for some advice. Me and my wife just moved back to Utah after being in the military for 13 years and Utah is not the same lol. we're looking for some good places to start looking for a turkey before the season is out. We've been to Henefer for echo wildlife management area and chased a few there. Also we went to hardware ranch and didn't find much there. So we were hoping you all might be able to help point us in a good directionthis. we don't want your secret spots or anything like that just a little helpful advice for anything in northern Utah from Layton to Cache Valley. Thanks in advance for any help .


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome back, sorry I am not in turkey hunting, so no help from me. Best of luck!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

My advise for now is to go back to the area you found birds to "chase around". It's getting way to late in the season to start all over again with a new area. You already have some knowledge of the behavior and patterns of these birds and this is the information you need to put together a successful hunt. Good luck


----------



## Bailie (May 10, 2014)

Thanks for the input and I agree but the hike was a little much for the wife. I just want her to get a shot at her first turkey. She is from England and just started hunting and honestly Utah has changed alot! Where I used to hunt is private now go figure lol


----------



## delement87 (Sep 18, 2012)

good luck finding some birds on public that are huntable. they have all been chased around so much by now. hunting turkey during the general season reminds me of the general rifle deer hunt people everywhere... sad


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

delement87 said:


> good luck finding some birds on public that are huntable. they have all been chased around so much by now. hunting turkey during the general season reminds me of the general rifle deer hunt people everywhere... sad


You know, that is just not true. Yes, the first day or two are a little hectic, but it all settles down and there are plenty of great hunting opportunities during the rest of this month. Get out there and enjoy.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> You know, that is just not true. Yes, the first day or two are a little hectic, but it all settles down and there are plenty of great hunting opportunities during the rest of this month. Get out there and enjoy.


^1
If I had a tag I could have killed a bird ever day ive been out checking my bear baits. I have yet to see another turkey hunter.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

swbuckmaster said:


> ^1
> If I had a tag I could have killed a bird ever day ive been out checking my bear baits. I have yet to see another turkey hunter.


That is actually the way things usually work out. If you have a tag you will see nothing, but if you don't have a tag you will see everything that you don't have a tag for.


----------



## Bailie (May 10, 2014)

Buck master, How high up are you when you seen the birds


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Ive seen birds all the way up to 9500 feet. They follow the snow up. If you dont see snow then look higher. They like water so look near small streams and ponds. Find a canyon that splits off from the water and follow it up. Look for poop. Look for scratchings in the quakey leaves. Go out after it rains and look for tracks on the roads. 

Id start looking at 7000 feet


----------

